# History project on cadets



## GuNnEr@2853 (17 May 2006)

I'm doing a history project at school on army cadet history. If anyone knows of any books on this subject please let me know. It would be greatly appreciated. 
 Thanks,
M/Bdr. Hartsgrove


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 May 2006)

Have you tried this?:

http://www.armycadethistory.com/


----------



## yoman (17 May 2006)

Also http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/cadethie.html


----------



## Burrows (17 May 2006)

Try red star.


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (20 Jun 2006)

I handed my history project in. I would have liked more information because my essays only like 3 and a quarter pages long but meh. When I handed my poster in the teacher seemed to like it. I just hope he likes my essay. 
Thanks to everyone who gave me websites. It helped alot


----------

